# Загар от МРТ шейного отдела



## greenstr (17 Дек 2008)

Добрый день! Вопрос такой - прошел МРТ шейного отдела и вроде мне теперь все говорят, что как-то загорел. От МРТ действительно загар получается? Или это что-то другое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Загар от МРТ шейного отдела*

Что-то другое!
Тогда от поздки на трамвае от Вокзала до Первой Советской, все иркутяне имели бы приятный загар. И в Сочи не надо!


----------



## Доктор Капышев (17 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Загар от МРТ шейного отдела*

МРТ - магнитно-резонансная томография. От магнитов пока никто еще не загорал


----------



## greenstr (18 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Загар от МРТ шейного отдела*

А не подскажите, от чего может быть загар? Может от болезни какой?


----------



## Доктор Капышев (18 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Загар от МРТ шейного отдела*

От солнца и УФ-лампы. Полное пренебрежение мочалкой как вариант


----------



## Ell (18 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Загар от МРТ шейного отдела*

Печень проверить тоже не помешает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Загар от МРТ шейного отдела*

Покажитесь эндокринологу.


----------

